# Bimmerfest Photo Contest?



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I've been contemplating something like this for a long time. So many things to consider, though. Categories: one or multiple? Other terms or conditons? Should we require it to be only applicable to images shot after the start of the contest, or can participants dig into their vaults for their contenders? How do we ensure legitimacy (i.e., that somebody hasn't just ripped off somebody else's photo)?

What do you think?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I've been thinking about the same thing, Jon.

I would say have the contest period last a calendar month. Announce a theme for the next month's contest by the first day of that month. One submission per person per month. Whoever posts the photo must be the photographer and should retain the copyright to the photo. Maybe have a group of judges narrow the field to a set of photos that could then be posted as a poll and let the community decide the winner?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

They do one over at Fanatics. Someone posts a topic, then submissions are made and voted on. Been going on for some time actually...

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=571620

I like the idea, tho never seem to have the time to submit anything.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I love this idea, some other sites that I used to post on do this. I think honor system is probably good. I think we should be able to look in our archives for photos as well, sometimes, you just can't get out and shoot.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jvr826 said:


> They do one over at Fanatics. Someone posts a topic, then submissions are made and voted on. Been going on for some time actually...
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=571620
> 
> I like the idea, tho never seem to have the time to submit anything.


Hmmm... We'd have to do it a little differently.

OT, but I just realized I am user id no. 210 on Fanatics.

What do they award for prizes over there, does anybody happen to know off the top of their head?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

The way my photography club does it is they have two categories once a month - a general category (anything goes) and an assigned subject.

There should be no restriction on the date a picture is taken - part of the purpose of competitions is to encourage people to submit for feedback - we all have many unusual photos in our vaults we're not sure about - it's good to get feedback on them.

As for prizes and how to judge I don't have any idea yet - except to say the way we do it at our club is three judges give a combined score of 27 (that would be a perfect score of three 9's). This is the way I believe most clubs do it.

The judges should be different every month (or as often as possible).

We award no prizes.

Ed


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the idea.

I would give it a shot. Even though I have a crappy camera.:eeps:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

The way I have done it on other photography forums is the mod of that forum picks the first subject/theme. Everyone submits/posts their pic with exif data to prove when it was taken, so you don't get people digging through 20 years of pics. At the deadline, the mod changes the thread to a poll and anyone and everyone on the entire forum can vote using the poll. Most votes wins. Winner gets to pick the next topic/theme for the next contest. 

Pretty simple!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> The way I have done it on other photography forums is the mod of that forum picks the first subject/theme. Everyone submits/posts their pic with exif data to prove when it was taken, so you don't get people digging through 20 years of pics. At the deadline, the mod changes the thread to a poll and anyone and everyone on the entire forum can vote using the poll. Most votes wins. Winner gets to pick the next topic/theme for the next contest.
> 
> Pretty simple!


Thanks for the follow-up, but I've abandoned the idea due to lack of interest (not on my part, but on the part of the members)...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Jon S. said:


> Thanks for the follow-up, but I've abandoned the idea due to lack of interest (not on my part, but on the part of the members)...


I think it would be a great idea! I probably wouldn't have that great of photos to contribute to the contests, but I sure would love to see all the photos that the different members would have to contribute.


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> Thanks for the follow-up, but I've abandoned the idea due to lack of interest (not on my part, but on the part of the members)...


Hey Jon,

Sorry to see there wasn't enough interest in the photo contest idea


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

///Mug said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> Sorry to see there wasn't enough interest in the photo contest idea


+1


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

i was away for this conversation but how about some of us give it a try?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

LuvThatSam said:


> +1


+2

just saw this thread now.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

HW said:


> +2
> 
> just saw this thread now.


Me too... But I think it's a great idea!

Here is a suggestion for the first theme... _Waterfalls _








[/URL][/IMG]

Come on guys... One of the greatest draws to the site are the excellent photos that are posted in the various threads. A photo contest will motivate many talented photographers to post their best shots in one place. I think it would be great! Just advertise on the main page and lets see what happens.

:bigpimp:


----------



## KillnTime (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd be up for it. I need something to provide the initiative to get out and shoot.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

ok how many people are up for this? If we can get at least 5 people we can vote on a topic and go from there.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## KillnTime (Jan 24, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

There's a bimmerfest group set up on Flickr. Why not just use that. Someone pick the initial topic, we all post photos, vote, and then the winner chooses the next topic. Easy.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Skiddy said:


> There's a bimmerfest group set up on Flickr. Why not just use that. Someone pick the initial topic, we all post photos, vote, and then the winner chooses the next topic. Easy.


lets take a look linky?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Ashe said:


> lets take a look linky?


Well, here's the link to the (inactive) group : http://www.flickr.com/groups/bimmerfest/

If you want some examples of how the weekly Canaon S5is photo contest is run check this one: http://www.flickr.com/groups/canonpowershots5is/discuss/72157606237925487/


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I would participate but I can't compete with you SLR and DSLR guys..

How about including a category for a P&S section as well?


----------



## kennedy1989 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kzang said:


> I would participate but I can't compete with you SLR and DSLR guys..


you must remember its a comp for the photo of our car - not quality of the photo.

id love to participate - prizes or not, would be a good way to ensure a thread with the ultimate of bimmerfest pictures.
would be alot of fun.

if ur still up for the idea - perhaps hit up some of the bimmerfest sponsor sites, and see if they would award prizes?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

KillnTime said:


> i'm in


me too...


----------



## kennedy1989 (Mar 30, 2008)

Jon theres tons of people out there that probably have never ventured into this photography section.
including me untill about 2 days ago.

i think if we had a photo comp, and it was made an 'announcement', so that everone saw it, no matter what thread it was in. it would go off. completely. thered be so many entries its not funny.
infact youd probably regret doing it because thered be too many 


as for the guy with the theme idea - waterfalls.
thats a bad idea.
its a world wide forum, i think theres like... 2 waterfalls in my country. and both of which you cant get your car to. lol


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

kennedy1989 said:


> as for the guy with the theme idea - waterfalls.
> thats a bad idea.
> its a world wide forum, i think theres like... 2 waterfalls in my country. and both of which you cant get your car to. lol


That is why you have to pick a theme like "water".


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Test_Engineer said:


> That is why you have to pick a theme like "water".


Or rolling hills...(NC's Smoky Mountains)


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

I would join


----------

